# why are LGB 30 deg crossings so expensive?



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thinking about adding a inner loop off my main line. Surprised a LGB crossing track is so expensive ($40 ~ $50). This is more then a manual turnout. Don't understand the cost justification. Is it one of those things if you want it you have to pay for? 

Are these things made out of gold instead of brass?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Really? I recall spending more than $100 for every LGB switch I've purchased.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Simple 
Specialty item with very low production. The crossings I have were made for LGB in Switzerland [ca 1990]. Same company made the 1009 adjustable length track section.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Several on Ebay have sold in the $20.00 - $30.00 range. Sure there are several listed in the $40.00 - $50.00 range but only two have sold at $40.00 or higher plus shipping. If you want a new one in the box, then you are a collector and should expect to pay more. For me as an operator, I have LGB, Aristo Craft and USA track all on my layout. 99% of it was all bought used. Yea the ties don't look exactly the same from one brand to the other, but once the ballast is in place who cares. Not me.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I suppose you could possibly build one for less than the retail of the LGB crossing, if you can find the right frogs for it.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just feel like that is a high price tag for what you are getting. All my track is currently used LGB. Will go use if possible.

Consensus is that price is justified, so when I get over the sticker shock I will purchase one. 

Thanks


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Are these things made out of gold instead of brass? No gold but the ties could be made from compressed unicorn crap.

Andrew


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

When I first read this - my first thought was the simple "supply & demand" routine... 

Very few crossings are sold ..esp. when compared to switches.. 

How many switches on your layout? 
How many crossings? 

I have no crossings on my lapout.... go figure... 

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a lot more involved in make a crossing than a switch. The two tracks have to be electrically isolated, there are 4 rail joins (frogs?) that need electrical isolation. 


Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You can use the AristoCraft equivelent and probably save some $$$.


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

Now you know one of the reasons why I went to battery power. Cost of track, switches, crossing etc. I make every thing myself & don't have to worry about electrical problems.

I understand your concern with the price. Down here in Australia I look at what I can buy in America, usually much, much cheaper - But postage cost seems to be the most expensive in the world, which makes the object I need only slightly cheaper than the Australian price. 

Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------

